# Will I love him again?



## HEART1970 (Mar 3, 2011)

I have been married for 18 years. My husband and I have had a terrible year financially and emotionally. He emotionally cheated on me about 6 months ago, he went behind my back and was texting a woman. I never have gotten over that. Now in the middle of January he left the house on a Saturday, but a couple days before he started hanging with a woman and has kissed her. Granted he thought we were done, because of our awful year, but 10 days later he was back. I have lost my trust in him, he doesnt think he has cheated on me, but I do. I know he loves me, but I really do not see any remorse on his part. How can he think what he has done as ok, and how can I move on? I feel different now, I know I love him, but something is off.


----------



## kendra2705 (Oct 31, 2010)

Trust is broken simple as that , hard one to fix , ball is in your court, I know I wouldn't want to fix it , sorry but thats just me , some people fight for their marriages and rightly so If they really want to be together , how do you feel is the question , and have you ever done anything like this to him ????


----------



## HEART1970 (Mar 3, 2011)

I have never and would never, I would not want him to feel the hurt that I do. I trusted him completly, its hard to move forward. He says he is sorry, but if that was me, he would have felt the apology from me. He says the marriage was over for a year, he doesnt think of it as cheating, I think it makes him feel better by thinking that. I just dont know what to do about it. I just keep waiting for me to feel better, but its weird I have only felt worse.


----------



## allenliving (Mar 8, 2011)

Nope,never.


----------

